# Re bunking my trailer, have some questions



## tjbev13 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a 1542MV monark and need to redo the bunks. As they are now they are 2x4s in the upright position and only mounted on 1 frame cross member. I am going to get a extra set of brackets and extend them longer toward the tongue of the trailer. my question is should i mount the new 2x4s flat vs upright? Also i believe i could jack the boat up by the transom in my garage and replace these with no issue, am i wrong? thanks!!


----------



## Y_J (Oct 27, 2014)

Personally I prefer the flat. Twice the support on the bottom. LOL as if I really need it on a 1236 tin can. But I think it looks cleaner also.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't forget pressure treated wood is a no no.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 29, 2014)

I've done the same mod to my trailer and my brothers trailer. I decided to lay the 2x4's flat because it spreads the load over a wider area and is less likely to put a strain the hull or put dents in it during transport. I also extended the ones on mine to be closer to the length of the boat.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 29, 2014)

I would lay 'em flat, no PT wood, put a couple coats of paint on 'em, then the carpet. If you measure the new bunks for length, drill the holes, etc., basically pre-build 'em, then just take the boat to the lake, launch it, tie it off to the dock, replace the bunks, then go fish. I've done it this way a couple times, believe it to be much easier than jacking a boat up off the trailer to replace the bunks. One time the wife went with me and she rode around in the cove in the boat while I replaced the bunks in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Attwanl (Oct 29, 2014)

I rebunked mine last winter, I put them flat, plus put an extra one down the middle. I did it for more support, I put all my gear in the boat. But it worked out great for a walking plank when loading or unloading the boat.


----------



## tjbev13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice! I will go the flat route! The trailer came with a "walking plank already on it just not secured very well I might carpet that while I'm at it and reattach it!


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 30, 2014)

TNtroller said:


> I would lay 'em flat, no PT wood, put a couple coats of paint on 'em, then the carpet. If you measure the new bunks for length, drill the holes, etc., basically pre-build 'em, then just take the boat to the lake, launch it, tie it off to the dock, replace the bunks, then go fish. I've done it this way a couple times, believe it to be much easier than jacking a boat up off the trailer to replace the bunks. One time the wife went with me and she rode around in the cove in the boat while I replaced the bunks in 15-20 minutes.




This is the way to go! Works great.


----------



## Clifford_Akov (Nov 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried plastic/pvc 2x4 bunks? 
Like these? seem reasonably priced. https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/gpage.html

Thanks


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 13, 2014)

Just curious why all of you lay your bunk boards flat as opposed to on edge? Seems like the wood is much stronger on edge just less surface area.


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 13, 2014)

SquiggyFreud said:


> Just curious why all of you lay your bunk boards flat as opposed to on edge? Seems like the wood is much stronger on edge just less surface area.



As aluminium is rather soft, more surface area is better. Let the bunks extend about 1" past the transom to avoid 'cupping' in front of the transom from bouncing while trailered on bumpy roads.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd say flat for the same reasons as everyone else, plus you get your boat about 1-1/2" closer to the water when launching in shallow water.


----------

